# Modern forum software



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Do VerticalScope have any plans to modernise this forum, as they have for others such as https://www.ukcorsa-d.com/forums/ and https://www.r8talk.com/forums/ ?

This forum is very useful, but it is so dated and non-mobile friendly in comparison


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've been told yes as the reason why some broken featuresare not being prioritised for fixing. We have some legacy software modules such as the garage which may be an issue and we've made use of some quirky features around permissions and sub forums which may be a problem to simply swap onto a new platform. I don't know if that has been considered and may be a problem.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the update. That's good news, hopefully won't be too long

It's a pain to use on mobile and Tapatalk doesn't work for me anymore either


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

we'll be picking up migrations pretty fast and soon. Not sure when TTForum will happen because it's not a vbulletin forum. But hopefully sooner.

Lee


----------

